# [Solved]Can't get ADB to recognize my device



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Until recently I've used ADB and Eclipse in Windows, but decided to switch to Ubuntu. I have everything setup for Eclipse and ADB commands can be ran without sudo from any location in terminal. My problem is ADB doesn't recognize my device at all. It is shown if I run lsusb but adb devices returns a blank field, nothing about permissions or anything (which should be covered anyway since I added it to udev rules). I've tried using different USB plugs and have made sure debugging is enabled. I also went thru the blog on setting up a dev box (great guide by the way) and still can't get it.

So why does lsusb show my phone but adb devices not?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kirbnite (Jun 14, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/entry.php?15-Finalizing-ADB-Setup-and-Connecting-Your-Device

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've tried all that twice...

The problem isn't permission, it's the device not even being listed.


----------



## StumbleFly (Jun 7, 2011)

Do u have the right udev rules set? Also do you chmod after u change the udev rules.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you kill server and restart? That will usually fix it for me.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah I did. Haven't had time today to get back on it yet. Hopefully tonight I'll get a chance to.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I finally got a chance to work on it again, and I have solved my issue by using sudo.... I now have to try and figure out what I missed in my setup that is causing me to still have to use sudo to execute adb commands. I went back thru the blogs that dustinmj did, but so far I'm still having to use sudo.


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

mwaters33 said:


> Well, I finally got a chance to work on it again, and I have solved my issue by using sudo.... I now have to try and figure out what I missed in my setup that is causing me to still have to use sudo to execute adb commands. I went back thru the blogs that dustinmj did, but so far I'm still having to use sudo.


What is your Ubuntu Version and Device/Rom?

What is strange is that your device isn't recognized using adb without superuser privs... I can't say that I've run into this problem before.

EDIT:: Subscribed


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry it's taken so long to get back. I'm having memory issues now on the partition I installed Ubuntu on (even though it has 90+ gb free...) and am trying to get that sorted also.

I'm using 11.04 Ubuntu and have a DX running CM7. I've been trying to build from source so I can build using eclipse, but for every issue I figure out, 2 others take it's place.

I can use adb all I want but have to use sudo, and I've gone back thru your setup blogs and can't find anything I overlooked ...

Thanks for the interest in my issues, hopefully I get it sorted before I take a hammer to my desktop

EDIT: After several hours of playing with Ubuntu, I have found a possible explanation for the majority of my headaches. I had to use Wubi to install Ubuntu because my DVD-ROM drive crapped out on me. So, I apparently don't have a "proper" install, but, rather, have a 16.4 GB root.disk file that contains my system instead of it being written to the hard disc itself. I'm thinking I should reinstall from a live CD and start fresh to see what it does. Anyone dealt with this?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

*Should this be here, or the DX Development section? This section is for development across ALL devices, not specifics...*


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> *Should this be here, or the DX Development section? This section is for development across ALL devices, not specifics...*


May be better in the Linux section??? The issues are with Ubuntu, my device is working like a champ on CM7...


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I uninstalled the Wubi, made a bootable USB image, and did a proper install of Ubuntu. After redoing everything, I'm able to run adb without sudo, no longer have memory warnings, and am finally leaning back in my chair smiling...

My solution : Wubi sucks.

Thanks to those who tried helping.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Solved. Close thread?


----------

